# Ryanair Hand Luggage: Height 55cm will this be accepted?



## roker (7 Jun 2012)

I have measured my hand luggage size for Ryanair. Width and Depth are OK, the Height of 55cm takes in the wheels to the top of the case but not the handles, can anyone please tell me if this will be accepted?


----------



## TheShark (7 Jun 2012)

Its hard to give you a definate yes or no answer as it all depends on who , if anyone , is watching baggage at the gate.
Personally I'd go with it , but thats only my own opinion.


----------



## Mystic Oil (7 Jun 2012)

It's a lottery, results depend on the staff members at the gate. Do you feel lucky?


----------



## roker (8 Jun 2012)

Solved it, I sawed the wheels and brackets off, they not realy needed on a small case


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jun 2012)

What a shame!! Those wheels are so valuable.

I think Ryanair seems to be taking a less strict attitude to measurements due to the fall off in passengers. Was on Ryanair flights during the week and no bags were checked. Mine is over-sized (depth 24cm.and OH's 22cm).

It was interesting to watch the preperations at the departure for the Ryanair flights in comparasions to other Airlines. All the gear (the sizer, the Priority post, the cardboard box) was rolled out with much drama. It looked like this is the time to put the frightners on and then everything was ignored and we all just walked on to the plane.

Having said all that a E50.00 fine is too risky


----------



## roker (9 Jun 2012)

Not half as bad as taking 20kg on like other airlines, it will cost 5kg x €20 = €100 extra each way


----------



## BOXtheFOX (10 Jun 2012)

Even when you are fully complaint with their T&C's there is still that anxious feeling when flying with them. Strange but I find that I am paying a little extra to fly with Aer Lingus. Silly really but I feel more relaxed.


----------



## Black Sheep (26 Jun 2012)

Just wondered if anyone who has purchased the official Ryanair Cabin Bag would you have the exact measurements and weight. 

The advert does not give the measurements, just says it fits. Many recommended bags fit but they are so small they are only suitable for overnight not long weekend. I need one that uses the full allowance


----------



## moonman (28 Aug 2012)

blacksheep,,, i bought a ryanair cabin bag the measurements are 55x40x20. the weight allowed is 10 kg, the actual bag weighs about 3.5 kg. i have travelled about 10 times on ryanair with it and i never been asked to put it in the cage yet. ironically aer lingus had the same measuerments but they have increased the thickness from 20 to 24 cm   .buttttt  they have stopped a seperate laptop  , they have put restrictions on the size of a handbag or sachel to 25x33x 20 , im not sure of the last figure but it effectively means no seperate laptops id say an i pad would be ok, no carry on overcoats etc , its all on their website. i was asked in dublin airport last week to put my ryanair cabin bag into a cage as i was about to board an AER LINGUS flight.


----------

